# Laying too much ink...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Wasatch and Corel Draw.

I feel i'm laying down too much ink, the transfers look wet when they are coming off, and from other experiences they shouldn't look that way. I'm having issues with the transfers getting ink on each other while they fall into the basket. I'm assuming it's because i'm laying too much ink down.

How can i adjust that, and will that effect my color profiling?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It does sound like you are dropping too much ink. I would guess resolution, bi or uni directional, ink, paper being used also has an effect. When we print the ink is dry for the most part. If there is a lot of black I could smudge it if I tried but nowhere near enough to smear on other prints. The idea of a RIP is to be able to adjust the amount of ink being dropped as well as adjusting color profiles. Wasatch is a great tool but you really need a professional ICC profile to go with it to maximize color and ink usage. In the meantime you can set a "drying time" to avoid wet papers falling otho other prints and ruining them. If you click the little blue gears in Wasatch then select "edit", than "properties" you will see "ink dry time". This should eliminate your isue until you can resolve the problem through the RIP.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What sublimation paper are you using?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

conde tech said:


> What sublimation paper are you using?


The Tacky paper.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We also use tacky paper and there is no way you should have that much ink on the paper. Couple places to start looking and considering:

1. What resolution are you printing at?
2. Are you printing uni or bi-directional?
3. What printer are you using? 
4. How many 'Passes" are you set for in Wasatch?
5. Do you use the cost estimator to estimate how much ink you are using on a job?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

check your printer settings, you might have to try different settings. paper, photo, best, etc. good luck uncletee, ps what kind of printer are you using?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

uncletee said:


> check your printer settings, you might have to try different settings. paper, photo, best, etc. good luck uncletee, ps what kind of printer are you using?


Just for informational purposes - the cool thing about a RIP is it totally controls the process. What settings you have for your printer are meaningless. If you invest the money for a RIP you need a professional profile or you are defeating the entire purpose of a RIP. If I recall correctly from years back when we switched to Wastach RIP we saved 40%+ in ink over the printing through the printer drivers. That is a huge number if you are doing a lot of full coverage type design work.

One guy that really knows his stuff when it comes to dye sub profiles and printers in general is Daniel at Digitally Driven in Vegas. Maybe have him dial in and check your settings for you.


----------



## gunatausa (Mar 21, 2011)

Just a small thing to check 
If your settings on the printer are with too high contrast and specially saturation any model printer pumps almost 60 -70 % more ink 
i have couple of Epsons 1400 , and when printing with Epson color profile but with increased Saturation and contrast my paper is wet on some parts .
I Use Sublijet from sawgrass ( no problems )and the chinese inks from www.fujiinks.com that im trying to make work on Epson but have problems with clogging the print heads any second print 
The paper im using is TextPrint XP
its good one
I would recommend it to other people


----------

